# whole pig thing



## DATsBBQ (May 25, 2006)

This Sunday a friend of ours is getting married (couldn't talk her out of it). Anyway, at her reception she will have 2 pigs Q'ed up. Not by me  :badgrin: but by an ol' boy named Festus. Now he does a pretty good pig, so I know it will be good. Festus doesn't use a mop, rub or anything but hickory, the sauce he uses is good but on the super sweet side and it is served on the side. 

To that end I'm bringing 4 of my sauces. 2 will be a thick "Texas" style sauce, one tangy and one mild. Its kinda thick, like a steak sauce. 

The other two will be a Carolina style sauce, one hot and one echelons above hot.  The latter not previously known to anyone on the planet. None of these are sweet, so hopefully ol' Festus won't take offense (he's usually packing) and all will be good.

I'll take some pics (he usually uses the open pit /cinder block method) and let you all know the feedback on the DATsBBQ sauces.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 25, 2006)

Enjoy it! One good thing about another mans wedding is eating his food as he is about to suffer!


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2006)

Sounds like a good time, 'cept for the wedding part :grin:  Just kiddin'.  I went to 2 pig roasts in Florida where they did the cinderblock thing.  I wish I'd paid more attention to it though..


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2006)

The three rings of marriage:

The engagement ring
The wedding ring
The suffering


----------



## Puff1 (May 25, 2006)

Dat packing thing you should watch  
Sounds like alot of fun :!: 


Hey guy's Marriage isn't that bad :!:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 25, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Dat packing thing you should watch
> Sounds like alot of fun :!:
> 
> 
> Hey guy's Marriage isn't that bad :!:



How many times you been married?


----------



## DATsBBQ (May 25, 2006)

"dat packing thing"?????? :grin:       :-(     :-X  :razz:  :badgrin:  :!:    =D>  #-o  =P~  :^o  [-X  [-o<  8-[  is this a Puff thing?


----------



## Puff1 (May 25, 2006)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> This Sunday a friend of ours is getting married (couldn't talk her out of it). Anyway, at her reception she will have 2 pigs Q'ed up. Not by me  :badgrin: but by an ol' boy named Festus. Now he does a pretty good pig, so I know it will be good. Festus doesn't use a mop, rub or anything but hickory, the sauce he uses is good but on the super sweet side and it is served on the side.
> 
> To that end I'm bringing 4 of my sauces. 2 will be a thick "Texas" style sauce, one tangy and one mild. Its kinda thick, like a steak sauce.
> 
> ...


Nick once and only once :!: 
"Hopefully 'ol Festus won't take offense(he's usually packing) and all will be good!
Whats he packin' ? A lunch  
I was just readin' your'e words bro' :!:


Now that was the most smileys i've ever seen in a post  
Beat my record #-o


----------



## DATsBBQ (May 25, 2006)

Got me!   But he never packs a lunch!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 25, 2006)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> Festus doesn't use a mop, rub or anything but hickory, the sauce he uses is good but on the super sweet side and it is served on the side.





			
				Bryan S said:
			
		

> DATsBBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doesn't seam to be heat, seams to be super sweet! #-o     8-[    :grin:    :!:  [-X


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2006)

And I thought this "packing" thing was gonna go in a completely different direction... #-o


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 25, 2006)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> A gun.   Packing heat = carrying a gun.



I know Bryan, I'm just busting your nut$!


----------



## DATsBBQ (May 25, 2006)

OK, now I now that the "packing" remark is drawing fire. Festus is known to carry at any given time either a .38, .45 ot .22. He does have a CCP, not that it would make feel any better should he take offense.... . Now depending upon your outlook, that could be sweet or perhaps just heat.
DATsBBQ


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 25, 2006)

Don't encourage him!


----------



## Puff1 (May 25, 2006)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> OK, now I now that the "packing" remark is drawing fire. Festus is known to carry at any given time either a .38, .45 ot .22. He does have a CCP, not that it would make feel any better should he take offense.... . Now depending upon your outlook, that could be sweet or perhaps just heat.
> DATsBBQ


Dats, just throw the sauce in and :hide:
If he returns fire, throw his lunch at him :!: 
Good luck with the Wedding :!:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 25, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> DATsBBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He doesn't need goo luck, he's not getting married! #-o


----------



## Puff1 (May 25, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I almost forgot #-o
Just plain old goo luck Dats :!:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 25, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keep it up Mr. Smart A$$, you will hit the wrong key AGAIN too!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 26, 2006)

Just take lots of pics of the pigs!!!


----------



## wittdog (May 26, 2006)

Let me get this straight a guy name Festu is cooking a whole hog and packing heat. And your bringing your own sauce? You are a braver man then me.


----------



## SteerCrazy (May 26, 2006)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> This Sunday a friend of ours is getting married (couldn't talk her out of it).



What do you mean you couldn't talk 'her' out of it??? lol  :grin:


----------



## DATsBBQ (May 26, 2006)

Just got off the horn with Festus. One pig dressed out at 90# and the other at 110#. Should be alot of food.

I always try to talk folks out of getting married :grin: , unless the person is a female with no job skills, then I say marry some rich effer and then divorce him...easiest way to stay off welfare :!: 

At one time I sent sympathy cards, stopped doing that when I got married -wife didn't see the humor.


----------



## DATsBBQ (May 29, 2006)

Photos of the whole pig thing at:

http://www.ncre.biz/JHW/jhwpigs.html

Enjoy :grin: 
DATsBBQ


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2006)

Damn! ~ Nuttin' left!!  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 29, 2006)

Great looking pig!  Sure looks like a fun time!


----------



## wittdog (May 29, 2006)

Dat der is one picked over pig. Looks good.


----------



## Puff1 (May 29, 2006)

Now that looked like one up on a mountain good-ass time :!: 
 =D>


----------



## Cliff H. (May 29, 2006)

Festus must have checked his iron at the door.  Sure looks like everyone is having a good time


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 30, 2006)

Now thats what I would call a wedding.  Not formal :!: .


----------



## DATsBBQ (May 30, 2006)

It was a good time. Due to fire danger, the open pit idea went south and in its place was an old homemade smoker made out of a fuel oil tank. Festus had his .22 in his pocket the whole time. Anyway, the pigs were tasty and everyone had a good time till a front came through at about 7PM and the winds pretty much closed down the reception.
DATsBBQ


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 30, 2006)

Didn't look like too many were drunk!


----------



## wittdog (Jun 1, 2006)

Dat's how did your sauce go over? Care to share the recipe?


----------

